# Sony CDX-C90 + XDP-4000X + extras



## Alex84 (Sep 3, 2009)

Sony CDX-C90 & XDP-4000X DSP complete Mobile ES system | eBay


----------



## HOU1PTT (Feb 25, 2012)

Not much of a deal IMO..?? More like retail.. Be lucky to get $500 for all of it..


----------



## Alex84 (Sep 3, 2009)

HOU1PTT said:


> Not much of a deal IMO..?? More like retail.. Be lucky to get $500 for all of it..


Man that`s not mine. It`s not so easy to see that combo on ebay. Being honest, I`ve never seen any for U$500.


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

Alex84 said:


> Man that`s not mine. It`s not so easy to see that combo on ebay. Being honest, I`ve never seen any for U$500.


agreed. the seller is including a laptop with the tuning software on it. Never seen that before. Not an expensive laptop, but jeez.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

if that cd player had been visible at all during the day i would still have one....it was just too much to take....nearly wrecking daily trying to change the song.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

$500??? Freaking clueless.....That's a legendary setup & worth what the buyer paid IMO.


----------



## ollschool (Nov 21, 2008)

I think it is also, i really think sony C-90s whole problem with people is the Dim Light. I have 3 of them and i use one for my bench setup. IMO it is in the top 5 decks !!


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

sold for $799. imho that is a deal for the C90 alone. the 4000x is not a cheap processor at all.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Wow, dude got lucky. This is a relist and he actually raised his starting bid $100. I was watching it when it ended a few days ago with no bids at $699.


----------

